# Baby with swollen head



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have been fighting with this baby for a couple weeks now. First it had mites and we cleared that up. I treated it for slow crop, I thought that was fixed, then it stopped eating for two days. I had to force feed it the last two days. Today, I got a good feeding response so I decided I'd feed it half rations every two hours since it would quit eating half way through. I just went to feed it again and it looks like this. It was looking dehydrated this morning and was happy to get 3 ccs in it. Now it's going down hill again. It almost looks like an allergic reaction to me. Any ideas of what might be going on or how to treat it? I'm afraid I'll lose it since the vet won't see it until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The baby looks like it is a pearl. The oversized back of the head is a result from stunting.

What thickness is the formula? I would feed at a normal thickness...like applesauce...AND use Coconut Water (*not* coconut milk) as the water to mix the formula. This can ususally be found either in the produce area or the juice area. This will help hydration and electrolyte balance in the body.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

This morning it had a fairly normal sized head in comparison to it's body. It's just started swelling up today, it's gotten more swolen since the picture was taken. It's almost like it's head and neck are filling up with fluids. I'm feeding 1 part powder to 2 parts water. I'll go see if I can find coconut water. I'm not sure I would be able to find it unless Trader Joes has it.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It was alive 10 minutes ago when I was looking at it and just got the camera out to take pictures of it's even larger head, and it's gone


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Carefully look at the skin to see if there is a bite...like from a mosquito. This can cause the fluidy swollen look.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Would an ant cause the same sort of problem? I have been battling Argentinian ants and they are the reason I pulled these babies in the first place. Sevin dust only works for a day or so before they are back in droves.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ants do bite... and some can sting, so its a possibility  im sorry for your loss mentha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for ur loss


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Poor baby,sorry for your loss


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Poor little wiggle. What a shame.

Wish I had more to offer besides to say how sorry I am for these troubles you're having.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry that you lost your baby. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## DarbysMom (Jul 23, 2011)

I am so saddened to hear you lost the baby.. My thoughts are with you.. Deb


----------

